# Flachbildschirm für Bildbearbeitung



## Rosa (17. November 2004)

Hallo , ich brauche dringend Hilfe   
Weiß jemand etwas über einen geeigneten TFT-Monitor, der speziell für die Bildbearbeitung geeignet ist? Anscheinend ist es immer noch schwierig mit der korrekten Darstellung der Farben . Da mein alter Monitor bald den Geist aufgibt, würde ich mir gerne
einen augenschonenden flachen kaufen.


----------



## ShadowMan (17. November 2004)

Ähm, falsches Forum?! 

Oder was hat ein neuer Monitor mit Kreativität (Creative Lounge) zu tun?

Ich persönlich werde aber noch bei meinem Röhrenklotz bleiben, habe aber gehört das es mittlerweile Monitore geben soll die farblich sehr gut sind. Die beste Antwort auf deine Frage erhälst du also auf: http://www.chip.de oder ähnlichen Seiten.

Lieben Gruß,
Manuel ;-]


----------



## Rosa (17. November 2004)

_Oder was hat ein neuer Monitor mit Kreativität (Creative Lounge) zu tun_

.....na ich denke die kreativen Köpfe sitzen auch vor einem Monitor und fertigen ihre Kreationen - oder etwa nicht ?
Da habe ich gedacht - vielleicht hat da jemand Erfahrung auf dem Gebiet .


----------



## da_Dj (18. November 2004)

Generell galt ... CRT Monitore sind von der Farbdarstellung besser und somit grade im Bereich der digitalen Bildbearbeitung geigneter, allerdings ist es schon eine Weile her, dass ich so etwas des Öfteren gelesen habe. Inzwischen wird es sicherlich den Einen oder Anderen TFT geben, der an CRT's heran kommt, will mich aber nicht darauf beschwören, außerdem wird sowas wohl obere Preisklasse sein ...


----------



## Ellie (20. November 2004)

Hallo Rosa,

meine bescheidene Meinung ist, daß das WYSWYG nicht funktioniert, egal ob Röhre oder TFT. Voraussetzung für "drucktreue" Farben auf dem Monitor ist ein exzellent kalibiriertes System und das kann nur der Fachmensch mit entsprechend teurem Equipment. Ganz abgesehen davon das man in einem farbneutralem Raum arbeiten muß damit die Farben auf dem Monitor nicht abgefälscht werden.

Und dann ist einem das Bild zu hell, man dreht am Regler und alles ist hinüber.

LG,
Ellie


----------



## Consti (20. November 2004)

mmh, da kann ich Ellie nur zustimmen.

Hab mal ein Praktikum als Mediendesigner gemacht und sass da vor wirklich tollen Bildschirmen. Die Dinger waren gut nen halbem Meter tief und 4000 Euro teuer. Mit solchen Dingern hast du dann wirklich Fabtreue.
Mit diversen Messinstrumenten wird jeder Monitor mehrmals im Jahr genau eingestellt - und ich denke, dass dies für dich selber nicht in Frage kommt.

Du hast ja selber keine Vergleichsmöglichkeit, ob der Monitor nun zu Hell oder zu Dunkel ist, das Grün richtig aussieht, oder das Blau schön ist.
Von daher wirds eh schwierig, genau abzustimmen, wie es "richtig" ist. Am besten ist es, du machst einen Testausdruck mit Motiv und hälst das neben den Bildschirm, dann stellst du den Monitro exact so ein, wie es auf dem Ausdruck aussieht - und dann hastes aufm Monitor genaus so, wies am Ende aussem Drucker kommt!


----------



## Rosa (23. November 2004)

Danke für Eure Antworten !
Werde mich mal weiter umschauen


----------



## fluessig (23. November 2004)

Hi Rosa,

auch ich kann dich nur bekräftigen einen TFT zu nehmen. Den einzigen Vorteil den CRTs noch haben ist der Preis und der ist auch nicht mehr so groß wie vor Jahren. Ich denke mit dem höheren Stromverbrauch ist dieser Vorteil auch schon wieder dahin nach 1 bis 2 Jahren Benutzung. 

Der Punkt mit der Farbtreue ist wirklich nicht einfach, wie oben schon beschrieben. Wenn du versuchst ein Bild zu scannen, dann den Monitor auf das gescannte Bild einstellst, anschließend das Bild druckst wird sich Frustration einstellen. Es gibt bestimmt einen Mittelweg, den du auch mit dem TFT erreichst, der für die meisten Anwendungen genügt.


----------

